# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Välipalavaunun etukilpi

## 339-DF

Etukilpi tarkoittaa siis tässä sitä 40 x 40 cm kokoista, tuulilasin alla olevaa kilpeä, jollaisia ratikoissa on käytetty samankokoisina jo vuodesta 1926. Itse asiassa ainakin M- ja H-linjoilla käytettiin jo aiemmin linjatunnuskilpeä, mutta en ole nyt varma, oliko se kilpi samankokoinen. Melkeinpä olettaisin, että oli.

Etukilvellä on alunperin osoitettu linjatunnus. Myöhemmin sillä osoitettiin kuljettajarahastus (E-kilpi eli "edestä sisään") ja sitten, vuodesta 1987 alkaen, kilvestä tuli periaatteessa viraton, vaikka onhan se esittänyt yhteistariffiin kuuluvuutta.

Vaunussa 110 on välipalaa osoittava etukilpi, joka ei ole peltikilpi vaan tarra. Se on tietysti ratkaisuna parempi, koska tarra ei aiheuta korroosiovaurioita kuten peltikilven telineen kiinnitykset. Ja välipala ei siitä ihan heti katoa, joten kilven ajankohtaisuus ja vaihtotarve eivät estä tarran käyttöä.

Mutta asiaan. Tuo vaunun 110 kilpi on ideana erinomainen. Itsekin kaipaan tietoa siitä, onko pysäkkiä lähestyvä vaunu välipalallinen vai ei. Jotkut muistaa numerosta, mutta ei kaikkia. Kuitenkin 110:n kilven toteutus on aika sekava. Siinä on liikaa pientä räpellystä ja symboliikka on suht monimutkainen. Tavallaan on tietysti ihan samantekevää, mitä symboleita siinä on, kun kansa oppii, että keltainen kilpi tuulilasin alla merkkaa välipalaa. Siinä voisi olla vaikka keltainen hymynaama, kun vaan tietäisi, että hymynaama = välipala. Samalla tavalla se E-kilpi oli symbolinen, mutta sen merkitys tunnettiin.

Iltapuhteiksi kuitenkin luonnostelin nyt kilven, joka minusta olisi yksinkertainen ja selkeä. Kaipaisin siihen kommentteja. En osaa piirtää, en koneella enkä käsin, joten mikään taiteellinen mestariteos tuo liite ei ole. Mutta perusidea olisi tämä:

- väreinä keltainen ja vihreä, sävyt samat kuin ratikan kyljessä muutenkin (ja liitteen sävyt ovat siis väärät)
- symbolina tyylitellyt lastenvaunut ja ajatus, että tulossa on "lastenvaunuystävällinen" ratikka
- toki lastenvaunut saa nostaa mihin tahansa ratikkaan, mutta tämä lastenvaunuystävällinen vaunu on erityisen sopiva niille
- lastenvaunut ovat käsittääkseni yleisesti ottaen positiivisia mielikuvia herättävä esine
- en halunnut tähän pyörätuolia, koska siitä tulee herkästi mieleen jonkinlainen invaratikka, ja ratikka nyt kuitenkin on koko kansan väline
- pyörätuoli saattaisi herättää myös negatiivisia mielikuvia
- mietin sitäkin, että jatkettaisiin E-kilven linjaa esim. V-kilvellä. Kyllä se ajaisi saman asian, mutta olisihan se aika tylsä

Mitä mieltä olette?

Ja jos jollekulle tulee mieleen joku muu idea, niin olisi kiva nähdä niitäkin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Erittäin hyvä ja yksinkertainen. Olen samaa mieltä, että tuo symboli opitaan nopeasti, joten sikäli ei ole väliä, mitä siinä on, kunhan se yhdistyy matalaan vaunuun tai väliosaan.

Tuli sellainen idea mieleen, että tuo vaunun alla voisi vaikkapa olla laituri ja ratikan lattia havainnollistamassa, että vaunuun meno on portaaton.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä mieltä olette?


Sammunut Pacman, joka on oksentanut niitä syömiään valkoisia palloja...  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:55 ----------




> - väreinä keltainen ja vihreä, sävyt samat kuin ratikan kyljessä muutenkin (ja liitteen sävyt ovat siis väärät)
> - en halunnut tähän pyörätuolia, koska siitä tulee herkästi mieleen jonkinlainen invaratikka, ja ratikka nyt kuitenkin on koko kansan väline
> - pyörätuoli saattaisi herättää myös negatiivisia mielikuvia


Värien ongelmana voi kyllä olla erottuvuus. Vihreä-keltainen symboli vihreä-keltaisessa raitiovaunussa ei nouse sieltä esiin symboliksi. Itse pyrkisin luomaan HSL:lle yhtenäisen symbolikielen ja värityksen, eli esim. että kaikki HSL:n symbolit ovat samalla sinisellä pohjalla kuin se tariffikylttikin. Toinen vaihtoehto on esim. perinteinen "lentoaseman sininen ja keltainen" tai jokin muu yleistynyt symbolien värikieli.

Pyörätuoli muuten on Lontoon Underground-kartoissa esteettömien asemien symboli.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sammunut Pacman, joka on oksentanut niitä syömiään valkoisia palloja...


Mä odotin kovasti tota Pacman-kommenttia ja tulihan se sieltä  :Smile: 




> Värien ongelmana voi kyllä olla erottuvuus. Vihreä-keltainen symboli vihreä-keltaisessa raitiovaunussa ei nouse sieltä esiin symboliksi. Itse pyrkisin luomaan HSL:lle yhtenäisen symbolikielen ja värityksen, eli esim. että kaikki HSL:n symbolit ovat samalla sinisellä pohjalla kuin se tariffikylttikin.


Tuo on kyllä totta. Mä ajattelin estetiikkaa, mutta ehkä sinivalkoinen yhdistelmä olisi erottuvampi ja yhtenevä bussien HSL-etukilven kanssa. Sinivalkoinen on tietysti myös liikennemerkkien opastemerkkien väri, eli sikäli ihan looginen. Rumempi se kyllä olisi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Noh... Eikös nuo lastenvaunut menisi mustanakin keltaisella? Tai sitten musta pyörätuoli keltaisella... Tai vaikka molemmat.

----------


## ultrix

> Mitä mieltä olette?





> Sammunut Pacman, joka on oksentanut niitä syömiään valkoisia palloja...


Eipäs... vaan australialainen sammakko!  :Very Happy: 

Tuo toimisi  ehkä juuri ehdotetulla mustalla lastenvaunulla, jos myös välipalan ovissa olisi samanlainen logo.

----------


## Safka

> Itse pyrkisin luomaan HSL:lle yhtenäisen symbolikielen ja värityksen, eli esim. että kaikki HSL:n symbolit ovat samalla sinisellä pohjalla kuin se tariffikylttikin. Toinen vaihtoehto on esim. perinteinen "lentoaseman sininen ja keltainen" tai jokin muu yleistynyt symbolien värikieli.
> 
> Pyörätuoli muuten on Lontoon Underground-kartoissa esteettömien asemien symboli.


Pyörätuoli se näyttää olevan jo variotrammeissa esteettömyyden tunnus; 1- ja 2-ovilla on sini-valkoinen pyörätuolilätkä.




> Tuli sellainen idea mieleen, että tuo vaunun alla voisi vaikkapa olla laituri ja ratikan lattia havainnollistamassa, että vaunuun meno on portaaton.


Eikös se pyörätuoli kelpais tähänkin? Ja vauhtiraidat merkkaamaan ettei ovissa tule kuppaaman.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Myös tällainen tuli mieleeni:

----------


## 339-DF

Vesan kuva on minusta aika hyvä. Miinuksena vaan se, että siinä on osittain sama ongelma kuin vaunun 110 kyltissä, eli liikaa pieniä yksityiskohtia.

Vesa, voisitko tehdä sellaisen kilven, jossa olis tuo sun piirtämäsi lastenvaunu (joka on huomattavasti parempi kuin mun) eikä mitään muuta? Saisi nähdä miltä se näyttäisi.

Väritystä pitäisi oikeastaan testata istuttamalla kilpi ratikan keulaan ja katsoa, miltä se näyttää. Vaikka sinivalkoisessa on pointtia, niin siitä tulee kyllä aika oudon näköinen. Kelta-musta noilla Vesan väreillä tai sitten kelta-vihreä ratikan sävyillä ovat edelleen mun ehdotuksiani.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Toki!

Itsekin olen sitä mieltä, että tuossa edellisessä oli ehkä vähän liikaa informaatiota, mutta toisaalta pelkän kyltin oppiessa sen näkee jo kaukaa, jolloin siitä liiasta ei ole haittaa, vaan samalla se kuitenkin hyödyttää niitä, jotka eivät ole aiemmin kylttiä nähnytkään.

Lapsivyöhykkeen tariffikilpi:

----------


## 339-DF

Tämä on oikein hyvän näköinen minusta. Selkeä, ja lastenvaunut ovat kyllä tässä huomattavasti paremmat kuin tuossa minun alkeellisessa kuvassani.

Minusta tuntuisi loogisemmalta, että vaunujen työntösuunta olisi oikealle. En osaa selittää, miksi, mutta siltä tuntuu. Mitä muut ajattelevat?

Kuka osaisi ympätä tämän kuvan nyt vielä vaunun keulaan? Safka?  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Minusta tuntuisi loogisemmalta, että vaunujen työntösuunta olisi oikealle. En osaa selittää, miksi, mutta siltä tuntuu. Mitä muut ajattelevat?


Tähän on ihan länsimaalaisten aivoista löytyvä syykin, jolloin etenkin kulkuneuvoa ja ihmistä kuvatessa kaipaa menoa "eteenpäin", ja meillähän oikealle meno on eteenpäin menoa. Lastenvaunuthan on pienelle ihmiselle kulkuneuvo.  :Very Happy: 




> Kuka osaisi ympätä tämän kuvan nyt vielä vaunun keulaan?


Osaan ympätä, mutta tarvitsen kuvan Nr:stä. Jostain syystä tällä koneellani ei ole yhtäkään omaa, vaan kaikki on toisessa osoitteessa. Kävin äsken varmuuskopio-CD-levyjäkin läpi, mutta ei vain löytynyt...  :Very Happy: 

Jos joku haluaa antaa ratikan tai ratikan keulan kuvastaan käyttöön, niin teen sen hujauksessa. En tohdi tekijänoikeussyystä lähteä web-löytöihin muokkaamaan.

----------


## Kaid

> Tähän on ihan länsimaalaisten aivoista löytyvä syykin, jolloin etenkin kulkuneuvoa ja ihmistä kuvatessa kaipaa menoa "eteenpäin", ja meillähän oikealle meno on eteenpäin menoa. Lastenvaunuthan on pienelle ihmiselle kulkuneuvo.


Vaikuttaisiko tässä tapauksessa myös se, että vaunun keulaan maalattuna vasemmalle päin menossa olevat lastenvaunut ovat menossa raitiovaunusta ulos, eivät sisälle?




> Jos joku haluaa antaa ratikan tai ratikan keulan kuvastaan käyttöön, niin teen sen hujauksessa. En tohdi tekijänoikeussyystä lähteä web-löytöihin muokkaamaan.


Tätä Wikipediaan lataamaani kuvaa saa puolestani käyttää (enkä kyllä saisi käyttöehtojen mukaan käyttämästä kieltääkään kun olen kuvan sinne mennyt jakamaan).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tätä Wikipediaan lataamaani kuvaa saa puolestani käyttää (enkä kyllä saisi käyttöehtojen mukaan käyttämästä kieltääkään kun olen kuvan sinne mennyt jakamaan).


Kiitos!

Joo, tuo Wikipedia nyt jostain kummasta syystä ei käynyt mielessänikään...

Tässäpä nyt sitten pikaisesti tehty vertailu 339-DF:n ehdotusten mukaisesti.

Tietenkin nuo kilvet voisi olla pienemmätkin, kun vanhoja tariffikilpien pitimiäkään ei enää näytä vaunuissa olevan. Omasta mielestäni ovat nimittäin liian suuret. Lisäksi tuo musta tuskin tulisi näyttämään noin mustalta, mutta jätin tarkemman värikikkailun nyt sikseen. 

Ja jos minulta kysytään, pidän alimmaista parhaana, koska se ei pistä silmään niinkään, mutta keskimmäinen on erottuvuutensa vuoksi sopivampi. Silmiä siristäen kyltissä näyttää olevan puudeli eikä lastenvaunut.

----------


## 339-DF

Erinomainen! En tiedä, mikä noista olisi paras. Ylin on tutuimman näköinen, kun on tottunut noihin musta-keltaisiin kilpiin. Alin ei ehkä olekaan niin tyylikäs kuin ajattelin. Ehkä silmä tottuisi sittenkin parhaiten tuohon keskimmäiseen, jossa on käytetty vaunun keltaista sävyä, mutta symboli on musta.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tähän on ihan länsimaalaisten aivoista löytyvä syykin, jolloin etenkin kulkuneuvoa ja ihmistä kuvatessa kaipaa menoa "eteenpäin", ja meillähän oikealle meno on eteenpäin menoa. Lastenvaunuthan on pienelle ihmiselle kulkuneuvo.


Johtuu siitä, että luemme tekstiä vasemmalta oikealle, ja siksi myös kuvia samaan suuntaan. Tälläöin kaikki liike on luontevasti oikealle. Arabeille taas luonteva liikkeen suunta on oikealta vasemmalle, ja japanilaisilla ei liene vahvaa preferenssiä (?)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> - en halunnut tähän pyörätuolia, koska siitä tulee herkästi mieleen jonkinlainen invaratikka, ja ratikka nyt kuitenkin on koko kansan väline
> - pyörätuoli saattaisi herättää myös negatiivisia mielikuvia


Niin, tähän vielä sellainen asia, että vaikka itsekin ajattelisin pyörätuolin kuvasta ratikan keulassa samalla tavalla, niin tärkeintä onkin, mitä liikuntarajoitteinen siitä ajattelee, tai lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuva. Eli luultavasti etsitään tuttua pyörätuolikuvaa, kun huomaa johonkin sisäänpyrkiessään edessä olevan portaat.

Näin ollen, jos itse saisin päättää, mitä välipalanivelen eteen laitettaisiin, tulisi siihen oheinen kuva (Tällä kertaa en käännä lastenvaunuja menosuuntaan, silä se ei näytä niin hyvältä).

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Tässäpä nyt sitten pikaisesti tehty vertailu 339-DF:n ehdotusten mukaisesti.


Itse oiekastaan pidin enemmän siitä jossa oli välipalavaunu ja nuoli. Tälläistä keulassa olevaa vaunujen kuvaa joku lukee kuitenkin muodossa "vaunuilla etuovesta sisään", eikä se kellekään viesti sitä että olisi syytä käyttää sitä matalaa osaa. Kun se ei kuulema ole ollut matkustajille mitenkään selvää.

----------


## kuukanko

Pyörätuoli on siitä ongelmallinen symboli, että se voi tarkoittaa myös pyörätuolivarustusta (jota meidän ratikoissa ei ole, mutta esim. hankinnassa oleviin uusiin ratikoihin voi hyvin tulla).

----------


## NS

> Itse oiekastaan pidin enemmän siitä jossa oli välipalavaunu ja nuoli. Tälläistä keulassa olevaa vaunujen kuvaa joku lukee kuitenkin muodossa "vaunuilla etuovesta sisään", eikä se kellekään viesti sitä että olisi syytä käyttää sitä matalaa osaa. Kun se ei kuulema ole ollut matkustajille mitenkään selvää.


Kokemukseni matkustajana linjalla 4 on, että nyt kun välipalat ovat siellä selvästi yleistyneet, myös lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat matkustajat ovat nopeasti oppineet käyttämään oikeaa ovea. En ole pariin kuukauteen nähnyt lastenvaunuja ratikassa "väärässä" paikassa, eli luulisin että matalaa osaa osataan jo paremmin etsiä ennen kuin totuttuun tapaan nostetaan lastenvaunut ratikan ykkösosaan. Itsekin lastenvaunujen kanssa viimeiset 10 kk matkustaneena mutu-tuntumani sanoo, että ratikoissa kuljetetaan yhä enemmän lastenvaunuja - ehkäpä juuri välipalan ansiosta. Ennätyskokemukseni on viidet lastenvaunut/-rattaat yhdessä ja samassa välipalassa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kokemukseni matkustajana linjalla 4 on, että nyt kun välipalat ovat siellä selvästi yleistyneet, myös lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat matkustajat ovat nopeasti oppineet käyttämään oikeaa ovea. En ole pariin kuukauteen nähnyt lastenvaunuja ratikassa "väärässä" paikassa, eli luulisin että matalaa osaa osataan jo paremmin etsiä ennen kuin totuttuun tapaan nostetaan lastenvaunut ratikan ykkösosaan.


Jos näin on, niin silloin tuo yksinkertainen symboli ajaisi asiansa täydellisesti. Eli kaukaa näkee, että tuulilasin alla on keltaista, ja siitä tietää, että keskeltä mennään sisään. Jos ei näy keltaista, mennään kakkosovista.

----------


## NS

> Näin ollen, jos itse saisin päättää, mitä välipalanivelen eteen laitettaisiin, tulisi siihen oheinen kuva (Tällä kertaa en käännä lastenvaunuja menosuuntaan, silä se ei näytä niin hyvältä).


Saisiko symboleista suuremmat, mikäli ne sijoittaisi kyltin vastakkaisiin nurkkiin (eri korkeudelle)? Näyttäisikö tyhmältä?

Luulisi että tärkeintä olisi saada jonkinlainen kyltti välipalavaunujen keulaan mahdollisimman pian, jotta matkustajat oppisivat erottamaan välipalat muista nivelvaunuista jo kauempaa. (Takaahan ne jo erottaa - ainakin mikäli sattuu olemaan raitiovaunuharrastaja - mutta harvemmin niitä tulee juostua kiinni lastenvaunujen kanssa.  :Laughing: ) Toivottavasti vaunun 110 kyltitys ei ole vain koe, josta kerätään kokemuksia pari vuotta ennen kuin mitään tehdään.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 18:57 ----------




> Jos näin on, niin silloin tuo yksinkertainen symboli ajaisi asiansa täydellisesti. Eli kaukaa näkee, että tuulilasin alla on keltaista, ja siitä tietää, että keskeltä mennään sisään. Jos ei näy keltaista, mennään kakkosovista.


Olen samaa mieltä, vaikka aiemmin kannatinkin monimutkaisempaa kylttiä. On hyvin vaikeaa suunnitella kyltti, joka olisi ensikertalaiselle tarpeeksi selvä, kun parhaiten kuitenkin opettaa kokemus. Ilman kokemusta Varioihinkin pyritään usein lastenvaunujen kanssa kolmosovista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Saisiko symboleista suuremmat, mikäli ne sijoittaisi kyltin vastakkaisiin nurkkiin (eri korkeudelle)? Näyttäisikö tyhmältä?


Juu, kokeilin tuotakin. Ei näyttänyt niin hyvältä, on hieman levottomampi. Eikä symbolit edes kasvaneet merkittävästi.

Vielä tällaisen tein kokeeksi, että näkyy, kuinka pienemmät symbolit erottuu kokonaisuudesta (yllättävän hyvin mielestäni):

----------


## Jusa

> Vielä tällaisen tein kokeeksi, että näkyy, kuinka pienemmät symbolit erottuu kokonaisuudesta (yllättävän hyvin mielestäni):


Tuohan on hyvä ja erottuva!

----------


## ultrix

Sitten vaan aloitetta HSL:lle  :Smile:

----------


## ess

> Myös tällainen tuli mieleeni:


Tuosta tulee mieleen että vaunussa on erkkeri.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

Jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan se, että kilvessä ei saisi olla lastenvaunuja eikä pyörätuolia, niin mitenkäs tällainen? Myönnän, että tämä minun raakaversioni näyttää vähän nököhampaiselta alienilta, mutta joku taiteellisempi yksilö osaa varmasti muokata tästä paremman.

Idea on siis se, että kilvessä esitetään välipala. Vain itse välipala, ei koko pitkää vaunua. Selkeyden vuoksi tämä on karkea "liikennemerkkityyppinen" yksinkertaistus, mutta siinä näkyy tärkein, eli välipalan muuta vaunua alemmas ulottuva lattia sekä ovi.

Täälläkin tuli ilmi se, että loppujen lopuksi on ihan sama, mitä siinä kilvessä on, vaikka olisi karjalanpiirakka, kunhan lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat oppivat, että keltainen neliö tuulilasin alla merkitsee välipalavaunua. Joten kävisikö tämä?

Kaino toive Vesalle: istuttaisitko tämän (tai parannellun version) vaunun keulaan, että saataisiin nähdä tämä osana kokonaisuutta?

Jaa niin miksi ei saisi olla lastenvaunuja eikä pyörätuolia? No, pikkulinnut lauloivat, että HKL:llä olisi sellainen toive.

----------


## Jusa

> Täälläkin tuli ilmi se, että loppujen lopuksi on ihan sama, mitä siinä kilvessä on, vaikka olisi karjalanpiirakka, kunhan lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat oppivat, että keltainen neliö tuulilasin alla merkitsee välipalavaunua..


Ja etukilvessä miesten pikkarit.

Taitaa olla mätäkuu ja vitsit.

----------


## NS

> Ja etukilvessä miesten pikkarit.
> 
> Taitaa olla mätäkuu ja vitsit.


Pienen pojan isänä mieleeni tuli heti housuvaipat.  :Biggrin:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos lähtökohdaksi otetaan se, että kilvessä ei saisi olla lastenvaunuja eikä pyörätuolia, niin mitenkäs tällainen? Myönnän, että tämä minun raakaversioni näyttää vähän nököhampaiselta alienilta, mutta joku taiteellisempi yksilö osaa varmasti muokata tästä paremman.


En ole varma, ratkeaako tämän symbolin ongelma taiteellisella parannuksella. On hyvin vaikeaa ymmärtää, mitä tuolla tarkoitetaan. Symbolin tulisi esittää jotain funktionaalisuutta, mutta raitiovaunujen matalalattiainen väliosa itsessään ei symboloi esteettömyyttä kovin hyvin, koska on vain yksi melko harvinainen ratkaisutapa esittää se. Siksi vaikka symboli pystyisi esittämään väliosaa paremmin, ei se vielä kerro kovin hyvin, mitä funktionaalisuutta symbolilla halutaan ilmoittaa. Esimerkiksi bussipysäkin merkitseminen bussin kuvalla onnistuu paremmin, koska bussi on melko universaalisti tunnettu asia ja sen funktionaalisuus tiedossa. Kun taas väliosa melko huonosti tunnettu. Jos se olisi paremmin tunnettu, tarvetta symbolille ei oikeastaan olisi, koska jokainen asian tunteva tietäisi kyllä, miten ratikasta helposti muutenkin havaitaan, että se on väliosallinen.

Symbolissa tulisi siis mieluummin esittää, miten sitä käytetään. Yksi ratkaisumalli, joka tulee mieleen, on kepin kanssa kulkeva henkilö kulkemassa väliosan ovesta sisään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kun taas väliosa melko huonosti tunnettu. Jos se olisi paremmin tunnettu, tarvetta symbolille ei oikeastaan olisi, koska jokainen asian tunteva tietäisi kyllä, miten ratikasta helposti muutenkin havaitaan, että se on väliosallinen.


Mutta ongelma on juuri se, ettei vaunusta sen lähestyessä pysäkkiä näe, onko siinä välipala vai ei. Yleisö ei muista numeroista ulkoa, että kas, nyt erotan keltaisen vaununnumeron, joka kuuluu sarjaan välipalalla varustetut vaunut.

Vario on erivärinen ja -näköinen vaunu, joten siitä tietää, että se on matalalattiavaunu. Mannet ovat myös eri näköisiä, joten niistä tietää, ettei ole matala  vaikka parissa onkin matala välipala.

Kun on vaikea tehdä symbolia tuntemattomasta asiasta, niin silloin on yhden tekevää, mikä symboliksi valitaan. Entäpä jos asia käännettäisiinkin toisin päin? Varustetaan ilman välipalaa olevat vaunut porrassymbolilla. Esimerkiksi pari askelmaa ja liikennemerkeistä tuttu ihmishahmo nousemassa portaille.

Kaikkien ei tarvitse koskaan oppia tuntemaan tätä symbolia, sillä suurimmalle osalle matkustajia on yhden tekevää, onko vaunu matala vai ei. Ne, joille asia on tärkeä, oppivat symbolit. Korkealattiaiset vaunut jäävät vähemmistöön, joten on oikein merkitä ne poikkeaviksi, ei valtavirtaa. Onhan bussipuolellakin jo tehty näin. Aikatauluissa on poikkeusmerkintä, jos bussi ei ole matalalattiainen.

Antero

----------


## ess

Miksei samanlainen systeemi kävisi kuin busseissa oli matalalattiabussien tehdessä tuloaan? Eli matalavaunuissa samanlainen symboli että pyörätuolilla pääsee ja korkealattiavaunuissa tikku-ukko kävelemässä portaita.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miksei samanlainen systeemi kävisi kuin busseissa oli matalalattiabussien tehdessä tuloaan? Eli matalavaunuissa samanlainen symboli että pyörätuolilla pääsee ja korkealattiavaunuissa tikku-ukko kävelemässä portaita.


Kannatan, mutta ehkä ei ole tarpeen merkitä kaikkia nivelvaunuja, vaan merkitään vain väliosaisten porrasoville tuo portaita kävelevä ukko sekä lastenvaunujen kuva ja nuoli, joka osoittaa väliosan suuntaan. Ihan etu- ja takaoville kaksi nuolta. Mahdollisesti myös portaita kävelevän ukko nuolella ylöspäin. Tai jos vastustus lastenvaunuja kohtaan on kovin suurta, vaihdetaan se tasaisella pinnalla käveleväksi ukoksi.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:47 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:42 ----------




> Mutta ongelma on juuri se, ettei vaunusta sen lähestyessä pysäkkiä näe, onko siinä välipala vai ei. Yleisö ei muista numeroista ulkoa, että kas, nyt erotan keltaisen vaununnumeron, joka kuuluu sarjaan välipalalla varustetut vaunut.


En minäkään niitä numeroista ulkoa muista; en ole koskaan opetellut, ja turhaa se olisi, kun niitä tulee koko ajan lisää. Mutta ei minusta silti ole mitenkään vaikeata vilkaista kylkeä ja huomata, että siellähän se väliosa on. Harvoin vaunu sellaisesta kulmasta lähestyy, että olisi täysin mahdotonta huomata, minkänäköinen kylki sillä on.

Mutta jos tuota keulaan merkitsemistä pidetään silti erityisen tärkeänä, voisi väliosat merkitä tuota suoraa pintaa kävelevällä ukolla. Kun symbolin funktio selitetään auki itse ovilla niillä portaita kävelevillä ukoilla, aukenee sen merkitys melko nopeasti.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 8:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:47 ----------

Värityksestä vielä: Minusta ei edelleenkään ole erityisen järkevää merkitä tuota matalalattiaisuutta musta-keltaisella symbolilla. Liikennemerkkien värikieli on iskostanut ajatuksen, että musta-keltaisella merkitään vaaraa ja rajoituksia, kun taas sini-valkoisella keinoja ja mahdollisuuksia. Varsinkin kun HSL:n värikieli muutenkaan ei sisällä musta-keltaisen käyttöä. Eikä kyllä HKL:nkään erityisesti, joskin katson tilaajavärityksen tässäkin tärkeämmäksi.

----------


## 339-DF

> Entäpä jos asia käännettäisiinkin toisin päin? Varustetaan ilman välipalaa olevat vaunut porrassymbolilla. Esimerkiksi pari askelmaa ja liikennemerkeistä tuttu ihmishahmo nousemassa portaille.


Tämä taitaa olla fiksuinta. Portaat on kuitenkin suht helppo esittää.




> Miksei samanlainen systeemi kävisi kuin busseissa oli matalalattiabussien tehdessä tuloaan? Eli matalavaunuissa samanlainen symboli että pyörätuolilla pääsee ja korkealattiavaunuissa tikku-ukko kävelemässä portaita.


Tähän osavastauksena ensin tämä: 




> Jaa niin miksi ei saisi olla lastenvaunuja eikä pyörätuolia? No, pikkulinnut lauloivat, että HKL:llä olisi sellainen toive.


Mä muistan hämärästi jonkun sinivalkoisen porrassymbolin bussien keuloissa. Se voisi kyllä olla toimivin idea, ja symbolikin on valmiina. Onko jollakulla kuvaa siitä?

Eli voisi ajatella korkeiden vaunujen merkitsemistä tällä, ja matalat jäävät sitten default-vaunuina merkitsemättä.




> En ole varma, ratkeaako tämän symbolin ongelma taiteellisella parannuksella. On hyvin vaikeaa ymmärtää, mitä tuolla tarkoitetaan. Symbolin tulisi esittää jotain funktionaalisuutta, mutta raitiovaunujen matalalattiainen väliosa itsessään ei symboloi esteettömyyttä kovin hyvin, koska on vain yksi melko harvinainen ratkaisutapa esittää se. Siksi vaikka symboli pystyisi esittämään väliosaa paremmin, ei se vielä kerro kovin hyvin, mitä funktionaalisuutta symbolilla halutaan ilmoittaa. Esimerkiksi bussipysäkin merkitseminen bussin kuvalla onnistuu paremmin, koska bussi on melko universaalisti tunnettu asia ja sen funktionaalisuus tiedossa. Kun taas väliosa melko huonosti tunnettu.


Niin, kuten ehdotuksessani totesin, niin se on aika samantekevää, mitä siinä kyltissä loppujen lopuksi on, kunhan sen välittämää tietoa tarvitsevat oppivat sen, että kyltti itsessään merkitsee välipalaa. Eli tiivistetysti: kyllä, symboliarvo on huono, mutta se ei haittaa.




> Symbolissa tulisi siis mieluummin esittää, miten sitä käytetään. Yksi ratkaisumalli, joka tulee mieleen, on kepin kanssa kulkeva henkilö kulkemassa väliosan ovesta sisään.


Ehdotus kepin kanssa kulkijasta menossa sisään välipalan ovesta voisi kyllä tuottaa havainnollisen kilven, mutta kun sitä katsoo sadan metrin päästä, niin se kaatuu taas siihen, että kyltissä on liikaa räpellystä sen kokoon nähden.




> Jos se olisi paremmin tunnettu, tarvetta symbolille ei oikeastaan olisi, koska jokainen asian tunteva tietäisi kyllä, miten ratikasta helposti muutenkin havaitaan, että se on väliosallinen.





> Kannatan, mutta ehkä ei ole tarpeen merkitä kaikkia nivelvaunuja, vaan merkitään vain väliosaisten porrasoville tuo portaita kävelevä ukko sekä lastenvaunujen kuva ja nuoli, joka osoittaa väliosan suuntaan. Ihan etu- ja takaoville kaksi nuolta. Mahdollisesti myös portaita kävelevän ukko nuolella ylöspäin. Tai jos vastustus lastenvaunuja kohtaan on kovin suurta, vaihdetaan se tasaisella pinnalla käveleväksi ukoksi.
> 
> En minäkään niitä numeroista ulkoa muista; en ole koskaan opetellut, ja turhaa se olisi, kun niitä tulee koko ajan lisää. Mutta ei minusta silti ole mitenkään vaikeata vilkaista kylkeä ja huomata, että siellähän se väliosa on. Harvoin vaunu sellaisesta kulmasta lähestyy, että olisi täysin mahdotonta huomata, minkänäköinen kylki sillä on.


Sinulla on tässä nyt koko pointti vähän hukassa. Alkuperäinen kuljettajan tekemä aloite, jonka pohjalta HKL tuotti sen vaunun 110 keulakyltin, perustui siihen, että pysäkillä odottava matkustaja tunnistaa kaukaa pysäkille saapuvan välipalavaunun, jotta hän osaa siirtyä pysäkillä (lastenvaunuineen) sopivaan kohtaan. Ettei tarvitse viime hetkellä ryntäillä ahtaalla pysäkillä ees taas vaunujen kanssa tai välipalasta huolimatta nostaa niitä kakkosovista sisään.

Siksi symbolin pitää olla keulassa eikä se auta jokaisen oven vieressä. Ja siksi sen pitää olla selkeä, jotta se erottuu riittävän kauas ja mahdollistaa ajoissa sen siirtymisen pysäkkikorokkeella. Välipalaa ei tosiaan erota suoraan kohti saapuvasta vaunusta ennen kuin vasta hiukan ennen pysäkkiä, ja minä ehdin kyllä ripeästi liikkuvana siirtyä sopivaan kohtaan, kun sen näen, mutta nyt onkin tarkoitus palvella niitä hitaammin liikkuvia.

Keulasta välipalaa ei erota korkeasta nivelestä mitenkään (paitsi numeron perusteella), vaikka miten olisi asiaa tunteva, joten siksi tässä ketjussa pohditaan näitä keulakylttejä.




> Värityksestä vielä: Minusta ei edelleenkään ole erityisen järkevää merkitä tuota matalalattiaisuutta musta-keltaisella symbolilla. Liikennemerkkien värikieli on iskostanut ajatuksen, että musta-keltaisella merkitään vaaraa ja rajoituksia, kun taas sini-valkoisella keinoja ja mahdollisuuksia. Varsinkin kun HSL:n värikieli muutenkaan ei sisällä musta-keltaisen käyttöä. Eikä kyllä HKL:nkään erityisesti, joskin katson tilaajavärityksen tässäkin tärkeämmäksi.


Sinivalkoinen symboli olisi aika hurjan näköinen vihreä-keltaisen ratikan värimaailmassa, eli eiköhän syy tuohon musta-keltaiseen löydy ihan estetiikasta ja tietysti myös perinteistä.

Olin itse ajatellut, että vaunun värejä noudattava vihreä-keltainen kyltti näyttäisi paremmalta, mutta havainnekuvan perusteella ei siltä vaikuta.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sinivalkoinen symboli olisi aika hurjan näköinen vihreä-keltaisen ratikan värimaailmassa, eli eiköhän syy tuohon musta-keltaiseen löydy ihan estetiikasta ja tietysti myös perinteistä.


En nyt perinteistä tiedä. HSL:n symbolimaailma pitäisi olla se ensisijainen, eikä juuttua HKL:n perinteisiin, jotka ovat ollutta ja mennyttä. Ja jos perinteisyyttä haetaan, raitiovaunu on HKL:n symbolikielessä aina ollut vihreä (raitiovaunujen kylkiväriä vaaleampi vihreä).

En kylläkää ymmärrä, miten sinivalkoinen kyltti kovinkaan hurjalta siinä näyttäisi. Onhan sellainen jokavärisen bussinkin keulassa. Liityntäbusseista löytyy myös oranssi metrotunnus, joka ei yhtään sen hurjemmaksi tee bussin keulaa. Sinivalkoisuus korostaisi juuri sitä, että kyseessä on symbolimerkki, ei mikään taiteellinen liiketunnus. Ja kun on jo otettu käyttöön yksi tärkeä symboliikkaväritys, HSL:n sininen tariffitunnus bussien keulassa, miksi tehdä raitiovaunuille omaa? Ja jos nyt halutaan liikennevälinekohtainen symboliväritys säilyttää (eli bussit sinisellä, metro oranssilla ja raitiovaunu vihreällä), silloin tulisi sitten käyttää sitä raitiovaunujen vihreää ja valkoista, ei turhaan sotkea mustakeltaista värikieltä raitiovaunuihin. Kun sävy valitaan oikein, vaaleampi vihreä erottuu kyllä vaunun vihreästä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mä muistan hämärästi jonkun sinivalkoisen porrassymbolin bussien keuloissa. Se voisi kyllä olla toimivin idea, ja symbolikin on valmiina. Onko jollakulla kuvaa siitä?


Tässä kuvassa näkyy linjakilven vieressä.

----------


## 339-DF

> Tässä kuvassa näkyy linjakilven vieressä.


Näyttää muuten aika toimivalta. Tuollainen 40 x 40 cm kokoisena kaikkien Nr I -vaunujen keulaan, ja sitten niiden Nr II -vaunujen, jotka vielä kulkevat linjalla välipalatta. Liimapinnan pitäisi sitten vaan olla sellainen, että irrotus onnistuu maalia vaurioittamatta siinä vaiheessa, kun välipala asennetaan.

Mun mielestä mieluummin kelta-mustana kuitenkin.

----------


## NS

> Varustetaan ilman välipalaa olevat vaunut porrassymbolilla. Esimerkiksi pari askelmaa ja liikennemerkeistä tuttu ihmishahmo nousemassa portaille.


Loistava idea tuo pelkästään ilman välipalaa olevien vaunujen merkitseminen! Portaat on lisäksi helpompi kuvata kuin matalalattiaisuus.




> Harvoin vaunu sellaisesta kulmasta lähestyy, että olisi täysin mahdotonta huomata, minkänäköinen kylki sillä on.


Tästä olen täysin eri mieltä. Vaunu nimenomaan tulee usein suoraan kohti, jolloin on lähes mahdotonta nähdä sen kylkeä etäältä. Omat kokemukseni ovat pääosin Manskulta, Aleksilta ja Kruunuvuorenkadulta Katajanokalta. Lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuessani lähes aina mieluummin kävelen muutaman pysäkinvälin kuin matkustan korkealla nivelvaunulla. On turhauttavaa odottaa näkyvissä olevaa vaunua pysäkillä minuutteja, kunnes vasta sen saavuttua kohdalle pystyy toteamaan sen korkeaksi. Odotusaikana olisi ehtinyt kävellä jo seuraavalle pysäkille.




> Mutta ongelma on juuri se, ettei vaunusta sen lähestyessä pysäkkiä näe, onko siinä välipala vai ei. Yleisö ei muista numeroista ulkoa, että kas, nyt erotan keltaisen vaununnumeron, joka kuuluu sarjaan välipalalla varustetut vaunut.


Kuulun siihen vähemmistöön, joka on opetellut välipalavaunujen numerot ulkoa. Ongelma on vain se että siinä vaiheessa kun numero erottuu, erottuu jo kylkikin. Juuri siksi se etukyltti olisi tarpeen - oli siinä sitten mikä symboli tahansa.

----------


## Compact

Töllisteltyäni äsken jonkin aikaa 110:n etukilpeä ja kuvitellessani sen tilalle täällä ehdotettuja muita merkkejä, tuli mieleen: Nykyinen merkki on muuten hyvä, paitsi että raitiovaunun kuva ja matalan oven osoitusnuoli ovat kauempaa katsottaessa epämääräiseksi jäävää symboliikkaa. Lastenvaunu ja pyörätuoli ovat selkeitä putkesta väännettyjä piktogrammeja ja lienevät kaapattu jostain käsikirjasta. Mutta raitiovaunun sivupiirros on nyt keltaisesta väristä umpitukkoon mennyt pötkö ja nuolikin on turhan pieni. Siis raitiovaunu pitäisi olla myös putkesta väännetty piktogrammi ja kookkaampi, kuten myös nuoli. Lastenvaunua ja pyörätuolia voisi tilan puitteissa vastaavasti ehkä pienentää hieman, muttei paljoa. Raitiovaunun pituutta voisi vaikka litistää. Ei sen tarvitse olla mittakaavapiirros, kuten eivät ole nuo muutkaan kuvat.

----------


## rvk1249

> Töllisteltyäni äsken jonkin aikaa 110:n etukilpeä ja kuvitellessani sen tilalle täällä ehdotettuja muita merkkejä...


Tietääkseni kyseinen tarra tulee olemaan ainoa laatuaan, tarra tulee muuttumaan erilaiseksi, millaiseksi, en tiedä.

----------


## NS

> Tietääkseni kyseinen tarra tulee olemaan ainoa laatuaan, tarra tulee muuttumaan erilaiseksi, millaiseksi, en tiedä.


Tuo olikin vähän arvattavissa, sillä olisihan se sangen huvittavaa, mikäli tarrojen tuotanto olisi hitaampaa kuin välipalavaunujen. Ikävää että kaiken pitää aina olla niin hankalaa ja kestää niin kauan. Pitää ehkä itse merkata ne keulat vaikka kananmunilla.  :Biggrin:

----------


## ess

Miten olisi sitten vaikkapa korkealattiavaunujen maalaaminen alkuperäiseen punavalkoiseen väritykseen?

----------


## tlajunen

> Miten olisi sitten vaikkapa korkealattiavaunujen maalaaminen alkuperäiseen punavalkoiseen väritykseen?


Tarkoititko: oranssiharmaaseen?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kaino toive Vesalle: istuttaisitko tämän (tai parannellun version) vaunun keulaan, että saataisiin nähdä tämä osana kokonaisuutta?


Hieman myöhään tulee, mutta tässä joka tapauksessa.

Toisessa kuvassa oma versioni portaita kävelevästä hahmosta sinisellä pohjalla. Älkää antako välipalan häiritä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## NS

> Tietääkseni kyseinen tarra tulee olemaan ainoa laatuaan, tarra tulee muuttumaan erilaiseksi, millaiseksi, en tiedä.


Vaunun 110 tarra on poistettu. Havaittu tänään 2.9.2010, kun vaunu oli koulutusajossa. Nyt siis vain odotellaan ja katsellaan mitä tapahtuu seuraavaksi: kummat merkitään, korkeat vai välipalalliset, vai merkitäänkö mitään.

----------


## Nrg

Loogisintahan olisi, että korkeat merkitään, koska niiden suhteellinen osuus kalustosta on laskemaan päin. Sama merkki kuin busseissa vain käyttöön.

----------


## NS

Vaunun 110 välipalasta kertova koemerkintä poistettiin lähes kaksi kuukautta sitten. Tietääkö kukaan miten projekti etenee? Onkohan päätetty ettei merkintää tule ollenkaan? Toivottavasti ei. Mielestäni korkeiden vaunujen merkintä porrassymbolein olisi se helpoin ja loogisin tapa.

----------


## 339-DF

Välipalattomiin on tulossa porrassymboli. Symbolin suunnittelu on vielä kesken.

----------


## NS

> Välipalattomiin on tulossa porrassymboli. Symbolin suunnittelu on vielä kesken.


Kiitos tiedosta. Tuohan oli hyvä uutinen! Toivottavasti ei suunnitella enää kauaa.

----------


## NS

> Alunperin kirjoittanut 339-DF
> 
> 
> Välipalattomiin on tulossa porrassymboli. Symbolin suunnittelu on vielä kesken.
> 
> 
> Kiitos tiedosta. Tuohan oli hyvä uutinen! Toivottavasti ei suunnitella enää kauaa.


Toivottavasti kukaan ei suunnittele sitä porrassymbolia kokopäivätyönään, sillä tässä vaiheessa antaisin suunnittelijalle jo potkut.  :Biggrin: 
Mikähän tässä oikeasti kestää niin kauan?

----------


## SnoopyDog

pyöräytetääs kelkkaa vielä vähän eri suuntaan, jos merkitäänkin ne välipalalla olevat tuolla vanhalla porrasmerkillä punaisine henkseleineen, eli ruksi päälle vaan. punainen näkyy jo kauemmas, joten ihminen kiinnittäisi siihen huomiota, mutta sensijaan punaista olisi sen verran vähän ettei vaikuttaisi estetiikkaan? oisko vesalta mahdollisesti saatavana havainne kuvaa?

----------


## NS

> Välipalattomiin on tulossa porrassymboli. Symbolin suunnittelu on vielä kesken.


Nyt sitä symbolia on suunniteltu vasta kahdeksan kuukautta.  :Biggrin: 

Kun ratikoiden keulat on nyt merkitty HSL-tunnuksin, voinemme heittää hyvästit toiveille porrassymbolista? Itse olisin todella kaivannut tuota symbolia, sillä kun liikun lastenvaunujen kanssa, käytän vain välipala- tai matalalattiavaunuja, ja porrassymboli helpottaisi epäsuotuisien vaunujen tunnistamista etäältä.

----------


## NS

Tietääkö kukaan onko koko hanke välipalavaunujen tai korkeiden vaunujen keulamerkitsemisestä kuopattu? HSL-merkkikö sen aiheutti?

----------


## NS

Eipä ole vieläkään minkäänlaista merkintää vaunujen keuloissa. Nythän riittäisi että porrassymboli tai vastaava tulisi välipalattomiin vaunuihin, kun niitä on jo vähemmistö nivelvaunuista. Tietääkö kukaan onko koko merkitsemishanke kuopattu?

Silloin kun matalalattiaisella väliosalla varustettuja vaunuja oli vasta muutama, niihin nostettiin usein lastenvaunuja väärästä ovesta. Nykyään matkustajat jo tottuneesti löytävät väliosan, mutta sitten kun kohdalle sattuu vaunu jossa sitä ei olekaan, juoksennellaan pysäkillä turhaan edestakaisin ja etsiskellään matalaa osaa. Siksi olisi nyt fiksua merkitä nimenomaan kokokorkeat nivelet.

----------

